# Booting from USB on x38 Motherboard, NOT?



## Sasqui (Jan 22, 2012)

See sys specs... ASUS ROG x38 motherboard, flashed to x48 Rampage.

In BIOS under "Boot Device Priority", I select and of the 3 boot device slots, and no where do I find an option for USB, these are the only options in each:


1st floopy drive
HDD: P0-WDC WD2500KS
ATAPI CD-ROM
Disabled

Is there a place in the BIOS to enable boot from USB?

It's AMI, says v02.61 on the BIOS screen


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 22, 2012)

Typically the USB should be listed under the hard drive boot order. Set your "Boot Device Priority" to HDD first, then set the hard drive boot order to the USB stick first.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 22, 2012)

*Solved*



Lazzer408 said:


> Typically the USB should be listed under the hard drive boot order. Set your "Boot Device Priority" to HDD first, then set the hard drive boot order to the USB stick first.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45372&stc=1&d=1327251351



I realised that the USB drive has to be installed before going into the BIOS and selecting it as an option!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 22, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> I realised that the USB drive has to be installed before going into the BIOS and selecting it as an option!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 23, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


>



What he said.


----------

